# Herakles RTA-2



## VapingSquid (31/5/16)

Any vendors have these on the way?

Seems like an absolute beast of a tank, especially airflow and that combined wicking!
(http://vapenw.com/herakles-rta-2-by-sense)


----------



## zadiac (31/5/16)

That build deck looks a bit wonky to me. Also looks like the posi will spin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

